# Somebody got a CD this weekend



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! 

And no it wasn't any of mine... lol...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oo, oo, do tell! Congratulations to the mystery winner!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We want all the details!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

That is so cool! Congratulations, whoever you are!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I guess I am lost on this one. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It was me... I bought a new CD so I'd have some more music in my car.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Oooooh, I know who the mystery person is...but I'm not gonna tell! I will, however, send out another *BIG CONGRATULATIONS* to them! YAY! *WOO-HOO!* WAY TO GO! arty2:arty::headbang2


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

lol, thank you from the little redhead...after losing a few points on the heel on leash for playing grab the leash and run in the fast and coming to a dead stop to tug (like we do in agility) we still managed to qualify with a 4th and a 2nd..


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Mazol Tov*

Bet you felt good when the judge pinned the class and asked," Anyone earn their third leg today? Well done. Time for open work?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lol....Okay, I was a little lost too....


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

It felt wonderful but boy I sure thought I would go nuts on the sits and downs, it just seemed so loooong..lol..As nervewracking as it is yep, we are in training for open..It's funny I can be in an arena with hundreds of people watching me in agility and not be phased for one second but boy step into the obedience ring and the nerves come out lol.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Funny how long a minute can be*

and three mins. is a lifetime. Wait till open it gets worse with out of sights. In our first novice A trial the 13 inch beagle next to my girl broke on the sit and then on the down. The judge was very old and unaware. My heart was in my throat. She was always steady on the group exercises but I was sweating bullets. It was our first trial. No she didn't break. Boy I don't miss that feeling. The good news is that open is way more fun. Again congratulations


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! It's a GREAT feeling to have that out of the way! The funny thing is that it looks sooooo easy to those who are spectators - they just don't know HOW much team work it really takes. 

My boy, Oliver, received his final CD leg in August and it was a nail biter. The trial was outside with the wind just whipping the cloth ring barriers, a shooting range was in full swing and the temperatures were soaring. Dogs were dropping like flies on the sit stays and heading toward the shade in the down stays. Oliver ended up being the only qualifier & he just hates the heat. (between trials, I took him swimming in a pond and then laid him on cotton blankets with freezer bags with ice frozen in them so he had a 2 inch ice bed - it obviously worked)

Now, on to the fun of Open!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAAAAHHHHH!!! 

Nice job for you and your Golden!

Maddie and I won't be able to show until December or January...she has no attention, but it is coming! 

I can't wait until we can show! 

Today I did a little "flash session"...which is what my mentor calls them...little quick sessions instead of something lonnnnggg and boring. Any who she was doing really well...I have decided to tell her to "strut" instead of heel...I think she personally likes it better than boring ol' heel. She tried prancing a little bit but was working her little heart out for me! YAHH Maddie!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love strut, too


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*flash training*

I went to matches and rented ring time now and again but most of the training I did at home in short 5-15 min sessions. I think that's the best way to train. Short happy focused sessions. Only articles would take 15 min. I'm glad this came up. My guess is that there are people on this board who would benefit from, "flash training".


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Gwen said:


> Congratulations!!!! My boy, Oliver, received his final CD leg in August and it was a nail biter. The trial was outside with the wind just whipping the cloth ring barriers, a shooting range was in full swing
> Now, on to the fun of Open!


Thank you, and OMG what a great job for you and Oliver..a shooting range this would not be good especially if you are also field training ,I can see Lilli now, "where's the bird" :doh:...and Open does looks like more fun.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now I understand. LOL Guess the old brain was confused there a bit. Congrats on the CD!!!!!!!!! Way to go gang.

Hooch


----------

